# Painting while standing on a sloped roof.



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't take more than 1/2 of a can of paint with you. You can tie the handle off to something to keep it from falling off.

You can cleat into the roof with cleats like roofers use. Then stretch a platform to hold you on the roof. Just don't tear up your roof so it leaks. That would turn into an expensive paint touch-up project.

Be careful.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

There are painter's tool belts that can support a partial can of paint and other tools. Look for instructional videos on YouTube before you get up there. Remember: Some jobs just don't make good DIY projects; I say this because I get dizzy on a thick rug...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My fear of heights and ladders definitely increased as I aged and to the point I stopped doing most exterior work. I think continuous lenses made a big difference in my phobia level. Or I just became less courageous in proportion to hearing my joints crunch at times. 

If you are unsure about the project? Add a cheap $1M liability rider to your homeowner's policy (a good idea anyhow) and hire someone to do this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/shopping/ladder...ooks&lpf=0&lpq=ladder+hooks&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


----------

